# Hedgehog walking weird



## Hartama7 (Mar 21, 2014)

About a few days ago, when i put my hedgehog on the floor, he started walking on his side of the feet instead of the palm of his feet. Is this normal? He can balance his body well and not fall. I'm quite worried


----------



## Meguana (Jan 12, 2014)

I do know that if he starts wobbling there's a problem and he will need a vet. Otherwise I'm not sure. Have you checked to see if his foot pads are normal as well as felt for breakage or pain in his ankles?


----------

